# links



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

how does one ad a link to there posting


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Click on the hyperlink icon at just above the message body of your reply.

It will then ask you to insert the URL (the website address) and it will then ask you to name it.

A lot of people name it...

Click here


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
If you are trying to put a link to a website or a page on the web then what I do is to bring up the page you want to link to, right click the address in your browser address box, click copy. Go back to your reply or post box on here, select the space to put your link and right click "paste".

It works for me....

Keith


----------

